# 1983 B11 Sentra Questions



## '83 B11 (Aug 29, 2009)

This is my first car. I am just fixing one thing at a time, and upgrading it. I've had it a couple months now, and am about to start on it. It's a 1983 Sentra 4 door 5 spd. gas.

When I bought it:











I've seen some b11s without the black rubber bumpers, they have fiberglass or plastic ones, and some have full body kits. Does anyone know where I could find some? I've looked around alot online and don't see any.

Example:










I also would like to lower it a little... not too much. How should I do this, especially with the mcPherson struts? Does anyone know where I can get lowering springs or something?

I am considering an engine swap later, as mine is old and pretty slow. Any recommendations? (I could get together the money and some people to help) but I don't have much experinece with it so cheaper and easier is better for now.

Thanks, as I move forward I'll keep yall updated and ask if I have anymore questions.


----------

